# ? about pregnant pet store rats



## linbobin (Aug 18, 2008)

My second rat, Dixie, was from the pet store. When we brought her home, she was pregnant within a while (don't remember how long). My mom came home, while I was at school, and heard squeaking. We were shocked because we didn't really realize she was pregnant. I admit, we weren't knowledgeable about rat pregnancies. She delivered healthy babies and all was well.

I'm just wondering, how common is it for a rat to become pregnant at a pet store? Does it happen a lot?


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

From reading on the forums...it does tend to happen a lot.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Depends on the pet store.

Some stores are very careful about keeping females and males separate and as such only have the rare 'oops' from a mis-sex or a rat that escaped being sexed, etc.

Some stores could care less and just lump them all in together. This is especially common with stores that sell for feeders... what do they care if they breed?


----------



## linbobin (Aug 18, 2008)

Alright. Thanks.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont know how people can be careless..

I cant imagine buying a petstore rat and coming home to see like 10 babies lol.. 
Althought i would look after them and love them obviosuly lol!

The question is , what are the signs of a pregnant rat?
Jess x


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

there really aren't any signs until just the day or so before they have them unless the Mom is very under-sized... then you notice the bulge sooner


----------



## linbobin (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, I was clueless until she had them. I noticed a larger belly, but it just looked like she gained weight because she put it on gradually.


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

Petsmart in CT has only females in Norwalk & Males in Stamford where I live. I like it like that lol.


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

They pet store I got my boys from had males and females together. I glad I didn't want to get feamels of I would have 2 sets of rat babies! That woul be a nightmare! haha


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Pregnant pet store rats are pretty common, especially where males and females are kept together. Even in stores like Petsmart that sells only males or females can end up with pregnant females. Mistakes are made in shipping. Prior to sorting for shipment to the store, it is likely those females were kept with males. Unless the Petsmart is keeping their rats in quarantine for three weeks prior to putting them on the sale floor there is no guarantee.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

I got my first rats from a pet store that kept males/females together.
They were 5-6 weeks old when I got them, and luckily, they weren't preggers. They were even the ONLY females in a tank full of boys! 8O 
I consider it a miracle! 

I'd be super cautious about adopting rats from a pet store in any case. 
Next time I'm going to a breeder!


----------



## GuptRX (Sep 22, 2008)

my first rat was the female in the cage with 2 male rats, store said they were 8weeks old, they got them in a few days ago and kept them in the same cage (well it was really a box...) and when i asked "hey if she's pregnant..." the guy working there interrupted and said "yea she most probably is pregnant, we will buy the babies off you, or swap them for food or something... "

i was like uuuuh yea...ok........


----------

